# White Fuzzy Stuff



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

theres some white fuzzy stuff growing on my plants and driftwood, it almost looks like a transparent moss. anyone know if this is some type of fungus or algae? is it harmful?


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Do you have pics ? It sounds like you're developing black brush algae...Might be from too much nutrients in the tank...


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I have had it a couple of times, just pick it off as good as you can. Should not come back, but if it does just keep picking it off. If you see it come back more than 3-4 times, drain the water until the area is exposed and pour a little bit of peroxide onto the area and wait 5 min and refill the tank. Try not to use too much peroxide as it will do more damage than good. Just get the area covered and that's all you need.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

sorry no pics. kinda hard to get a good shot of it. ill try again tho. i think the problem is i leave my light on too long. im using a stock 15w light so i leave it on almost all day cuz i have a few plants in there. will decreasing the time the light is on kill the agae?


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Not going to hurt anything, and reducing lights wont do much. Pick it off and everything will be fine.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

I have this same problem, I'm trying to clean it for like a month


----------



## Redruckus (Mar 13, 2011)

droping you ph alot also helps control it its either that or using 100% rooibos red tea(tetley red tea if you dont have any tea shops is 100% pure)... put in a sock like peat that gets rid of it because thats what i use to get my ph down and get the tannis colour when i want it but it seems to slow its growth and if you scrape it off then treat it like that it usualy doesnt come back just from my expirence i had a prity big out break of it when i re set up my tank so i know its not the most ethtetic thing to look at but it isnt BBA..in high nutrients BBA is green and in low its black the red tea also helps get rid of that too 1tbs of the dry tea in a nylon or fine mesh bag should treat about 5gal of water if you dont mind that dark tannis colour


----------

